# Feedback Ausgabe 5/2009



## SchumiGSG9 (28. März 2009)

erstmal ist auf S. 148 ein Fehler

der Xbox 360 Kontroller kostet mit kabel 35 Euro nicht 40
und ohne Kabel 40 nicht 35 Euro

und beide sind auch für X-Box 360 nutzbar, nicht nur PC
____________

und der Extra Teil 32 Seiten im Extended Teil naja

die Benchmarks halte ich für Unfair einen nicht Übertakteten Core i7 920 gegen viele Übertaktete CPU's antreten zu lassen ist nicht gerade förderlich für die Übersichtlichkeit
dann hätte man den Core i7 auch noch übertakten müssen denn dann ist der wieder ganz oben und nicht im mittelfeld

 bzw. auch den Core i7 940 mit in den vergleich nehmen müssen


----------



## kladde (28. März 2009)

Noch mehr Fehler (?):


Seite 92 : Der CPU-Skalierungsgraph: eine HD 4870/1G ist langsamer als eine 4850/512 bzw. HD 3870 ?
Seite 106 : Zitat aus dem "Component"-Monitoranschluss-Kasten: 





> Diese analogen Anschlüsse kommen sie aber noch zum Einsatz, da die Bildqualität (...).


 Da fehlt anscheinend eine Zeile oder so.
Seite 107: Im Seitenverhältnis-Vergleichsbild sind nur 4:3 und 16:10 gezeigt, in der Bildunterschrift ist aber die Rede von 16:9, 16:10, 5:4 und 4:3. Außerdem müsste der gestrichelte 4:3-Rahmen die gleiche Höhe wie der 16:10 haben, oder?
Test LCD-Monitore vs. Praxis Monitor-Tipps: In letzerem wird wird gewarnt: 


> (...) nichts ist schlimmer als ein unergonomischer Monitor. (...) Da nicht jedes Gerät eine Höhenverstellung besitzt, müssen Sie vielleicht etwas länger nach dem geeigneten Modell suchen. Vertrauen Sie uns, diese Investition lohnt sich.


Im Test hingegen haben gerade einmal 3 von 8 Monitoren laut Tabelle eine Höhenverstellung und 2 von jenen 3 kosten auch noch 600€ und mehr. Autor beider Artikel: Manuel Schulz.

Ich hoffe doch, dass Herr Bayer das ernst meint:


> (...) den Preis der DVD-Edition von 4,99 Euro auf 5,30 anzupassen. (...) Denn eines ist sicher: An der inhaltlichen Qualität wird nicht gespart.



Ansonsten finde ich die Ausgabe recht ordentlich, gute Themenwahl und ein AM3-Board Test.


----------



## Tom3004 (29. März 2009)

Was die Ausgabe wird teurer, naja ich kaufe meistens immer die Extended. 
Aber welches Spiel ist den dieses Mal dabei  ?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. März 2009)

das selbe wie in der PC Games Extended

 Cellfactor Revolution


----------



## Mosed (29. März 2009)

ich kann es ja nicht überprüfen, aber zumindest funktioniert C&Q nicht mehr, seitdem ich diesen Energiesparprofi installiert habe. die Einstellmöglichkeit für den Prozessor in den Energieoptionen ist weg...

Vista x64

EDIT:
War wohl doch eher eine falsche Bios-einstellung durch ein update.
Aber für mich fehlt bei der Software eindeutig die Möglichkeit direkt zwischen Windows-Profilen zu wechseln und Grundeinstellungen vorzunehmen.


----------



## Micardware (29. März 2009)

Kann mal einer ein Cover reinstellen, kanns kaum noch erwarten! thx


----------



## 2000Miles (30. März 2009)

Alles in allem war es mit die langweiligste PCGH seit langen... Mir ist erst gar nicht aufgefallen, dass aus den (teuren) 4,99€ nun 5.30€ wurden. Jajajajaa, die böse böse Finanzkrise. Sinken denn die Preise auch, wenn die Rezession vorbei ist? Genau, nein. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

ICh frage mich aber, was so schlimm daran ist, ein paar Seiten Werbung gegen eine ausführlichere BEtrachtung der Komplett PCs zu tauschen. Detailbilder vom Innenleben, mehr Benchmarks, Tuningspielraum, alles das fehlt in den lieblosen Tests.

Die DVD bot wieder mal keinen Anreiz (außer den Rückblick), sie ins Laufwerk einzulegen. Immerhin war dieses Mal kein Müslikorn drauf. Das achso gefährliche PCGH in Gefahr Video ist mehr als ein schlechter Witz zu brtrachten. Warum gibt es kein Update-die Show Video mehr auf der DVD?

Seite 28, Test des Zalman Kühlers, der sowohl CPU als auch GPU Kühler sein soll: Wo sind denn die Ergebnissse zu einem CPU Test?


----------



## Tom3004 (31. März 2009)

Also ich würde mich mal über Praxis Anleitungen freuen. 
Ebenfalls über einen Notebook Test.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. März 2009)

> Seite 28, Test des Zalman Kühlers, der sowohl CPU als auch GPU Kühler sein soll: Wo sind denn die Ergebnissse zu einem CPU Test?


Kommt gesondert.


----------



## kmf (31. März 2009)

Geiler Artikel auf Seite 42.  

Tuning Nvidia-Grafikkarten. Insider Guide. 

Man muss wohl echt Insider sein, um den dort zu finden. 

Aber der Ausgleich in Form eines Sockel-AM3-Platinen-Tests entschädigt für den Faux-pas.

Zum Thema Spieler in Gefahr - da kommt echt was auf uns zu. Erste Vorboten davon erlebte ich die letzten beiden Tage mit meinem Notebook. Selbst mein aktueller Virenscanner konnte den Befall nicht verhindern.


----------



## Wassercpu (1. April 2009)

IST DAS Foxconn BLOODRAGE WENIGSTENS DRIN?


----------



## Arthur (1. April 2009)

Hallo an Alle,
jetzt kostet also die monatliche Ausgabe 10,60 DM, äh sorry ich meine natürlich 5,30 EUR. 

Das ist kurz gesagt unverschämt. Überall fallen die Preise, teilweise extrem (siehe Benzin, Hardware, Energie, Rohstoffe etc.), nur die PC Games Hardware wird teurer. Deshalb kann ich auch die Begründung mit den erhöhten Beschaffungspreisen für Papier nicht nachvollziehen.

Den rückläufigen Verkauf mit der Finanzkrise zu begründen ist natürlich der einfachste Weg. Das daran vielleicht auch die in letzter Zeit stark nachlassende Qualität Schuld sein könnte, sollte mal in der Redaktion gründlich analysiert werden.

Also Preiserhöhung ist immer der falsche Weg. Mein Weg fürhrt mich nun leider auch nicht mehr in das Zeitungsgeschäft zum Kauf der Printausgabe. Mir tut es nur leid, daß die anderen Leser von weiteren Preiserhöhungen nicht veschont bleiben, wenn noch mehr den richtigen Weg das Verzichtes gehen.

Ein enttäuschter Leser.


----------



## Bonkic (1. April 2009)

könnte man den *einkaufsführer* nicht komplett, auf die internetseite, *auslagern*?


----------



## kmf (1. April 2009)

Arthur schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle,
> jetzt kostet also die monatliche Ausgabe 10,60 DM, äh sorry ich meine natürlich 5,30 EUR.
> 
> Das ist kurz gesagt unverschämt. Überall fallen die Preise, teilweise extrem (siehe Benzin, Hardware, Energie, Rohstoffe etc.), nur die PC Games Hardware wird teurer. Deshalb kann ich auch die Begründung mit den erhöhten Beschaffungspreisen für Papier nicht nachvollziehen.
> ...


Ich hätte eigentlich auch gemault. Aber angesichts der Tatsache, dass die Preise jahrelang auf gleichem Niveau gehalten wurden und wir in der Zwischenzeit etliche Lohn/Gehaltserhöhungen mitgemacht haben, kann ich die Verteuerung verstehen u. akzeptieren. 

Dass jetzt in Zeiten der Wirtschaftskrise vermehrt gespart werden wird, kommt erst noch so richtig auf uns zu. Ich werde z.B. diesen Monat das 1. Mal in meinem Leben mit Kurzarbeit konfrontiert werden, was zu einer deutlichen Gehaltsminderung führen wird. Wenn das weiterhin so ausschauen wird, werde auch ich gezwungen sein, das fehlende Gehalt an anderer Stelle einzusparen. 

Aber bevor ich mein Abo kündige, werde ich lieber in nächster Zeit keine teure Hardware mehr kaufen, sowie die Parts an meinen Bikes länger fahren.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. April 2009)

> Das daran vielleicht auch die in letzter Zeit stark nachlassende Qualität Schuld sein könnte, sollte mal in der Redaktion gründlich analysiert werden.


 Wo lässt die Qualität deiner Meinung nach nach?


----------



## Fate T.H (1. April 2009)

Also ich muß schon sagen das der Kopfhörer bzw In-Ear Test recht schwach war.

Wenn man schon nen Custom-In-Ear testet sollte man auch nen guten nehmen ( z.B. Ultimate Ears , Westone ) und nicht so ein 60€ Kopfhörer.
Bei sowas rentiert es sich nichtmal ansatzweise 100€+ aufschlag zu zahlen.

Das Fazit das der Bose den besten klang liefert hoffe ich das nur auf die im Test verwendeteten bezogen ist da er mit
abstand doch recht schlecht ist in relation zum Preis gesehen. Da gibt es besseres wenn man sich informiert.

Denke das ich das beurteilen kann (klangeigenschaft) als Besitzer dieser In-Ear neben den UE5pro und Shure SE420.


----------



## Wassercpu (1. April 2009)

Also so richtig schwach ist der Test von dem Logitec kopfhörer.

Es wird kaum darüber gesprochen wie er sich nun wirklich anhört und es wir überhaupt nix dazu gesagt wie nun das 7.1 funktioniert, sind mehrere Lautsprecher verbaut oder nur über software armselig simuliert?
Wie hört sich der 7.1 im vergleich zu echtem 7.1 denn an ..Kann man feinde Orte,?

Darum gehts doch nun wirklich bei Hardware für gamer oder was ist das nun für ne Zeitschrift geworden? was los mit euch?

Dann wieder der Gleiche Layoutfehler, der nun in der Extrem vielbesser gemacht wurde...ich will die Hardeware sehen die Ihrtestet mit viele grossen Bilder natürlich....nich so nen -2cm x 2cm futzel ich hol die lupe raus bild- !!!

Und irgend wie scheint ihr euch viele Themen generell für die Extrem aufzubewaren...

Ich glaube ich brauch nur noch die Extreme 

Wo ist denn nun das Foxconn bloodrage geblieben??

wieder für die Extrem in 2 monaten aufgehoben?

Ich glaub da schau ich nach anderen Websites um mal entlich nen paar infos zukriegen...

Also Leute ihr müsst echt wieder zulegen mit der Pcgh...ich will interessante Hardwar Tests sehen und ausführlich bitte....

Ach und ich sags nochmal die DVD ist schrott..die pack ich inzwischen nicht mehr ins laufwerk...Pcgh in Gefahr..was soll das?

Lasst doch lieber die Kamera laufen wenn ihr neu Hardware tested so bekommt man ein lebendiges Gefühl für die hardware (3d ) das wärde doch spannend und zeigt live .z.B. was es für schwierigkeiten beim Mainboard einbau gibt, an welche anschlüsse kommt mann schlecht ran, Gehäuse lebendig Filmen.. oder grafikkarten  / Wie laut sind se, wie hört sich das Spulen fiepen ..an
Oder es gibt doch schon bei Youtube leute die Mainboards vorstellen on die Kamera halten und die achlüsse zeigen und erklären, die wichtigsten Neuerungen kurz beschreiben ..und ein subjekives gefühl zum boaard abgeben...Ihr braucht doch nicht immer super langweilig und stoisch in die Kamera schauen als ob iht nicht mal ein bisschen freude überdie Hardware haben dürftet...Gamstar ist da im moment echt top



.....Jungs Hausaufgaben machen ...dann läuft der umsatz auch wieder...nicht alles auf die Kriese schieben..
Ich mach mit euch gerne mal nen Kriesenmanagment..Da würden eineige User/Leser gerne mit helfen...


----------



## RoyalHammer (2. April 2009)

Auf Seite 92 schreibt ihr unter dem Titel "PCIe 1.1 gegen 2.0", *dass alle Intel Hauptplatinen ab dem P35 auf PCIe 2.0 setzten.* 

Das stimmt doch aber gar nicht, PCIe 2.0 hielt in dieser Klasse erst mit dem P45 Einzug und war zuvor nur auf dem HighEnd-Chipsatz X38 verfügbar. Auf dem P35-PCIe ist nämlich nur eine max. Bandbreite von 8GB/s möglich, PCIe 2.0 bringt ganze 16GB/s! 

Vor ca. 9 Monaten hat der Kollege Möllendorf in diesem Online-Artikel noch was ganz anderes geschrieben.

Versteh ich nicht wie ihr zu einer derartigen Aussage kommt...

Bitte belehrt mich eines Besseren wenn ich falsch liegen sollte.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. April 2009)

Das muss natürlich P45 heißen, der P35 kann "nur" PCI-E-1.1. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. April 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Geiler Artikel auf Seite 42.
> 
> Tuning Nvidia-Grafikkarten. Insider Guide.
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe gerade dein Problem nicht – was genau stimmt mit dem Artikel nicht? 



Arthur schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle,
> jetzt kostet also die monatliche Ausgabe 10,60 DM, äh sorry ich meine natürlich 5,30 EUR.



Rechne doch mal aus, auf wie viel du verzichten musst, weil du 31 Cent pro Monat mehr ausgibst. Auf nichts? Bingo! Also lieber wegen 31 Cent auf das komplette Heft verzichten? 

Rechne dir auch mal aus, welche alltäglichen Konsumgüter du für 5,30 Euro bekommst. Und dann vergleiche es mit deinem vierstelligen Bruttogehalt. Ist das Heft wirklich so teuer? Alles ist relativ. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## eXEC-XTX (2. April 2009)

Ich hab mal ne verdammt wichtige Frage:
Im Mainboardtest von den vier AM3-Boards heißt es, dass alle Platinen außer des Gigabyte-Mainboards MA790XT-UD4P exakt 26,2 Sekunden in SuperPi benötigen. Das Gigabyte Board benötigt allerdings ganze *26,9* Sekunden! Das sind 0,7 Sekunden länger, was für ein Mainboard ein eigentlich enormer Unterschied darstellt. Ist das ein Druckfehler, oder ist dann voraussichtlich eines der anderen 3 Boards mit nem CPU mit 200 Mhz weniger immernoch schneller, als das Gigabyte? Ich mein, 0,7 Sekunden bei SuperPi, dass entspricht garantiert 200 Mhz Taktfrequenz des Prozessors. Ist das so wirklich korrekt? :o
Ich kann mir das wirklich nicht vorstellen, habe mir extra die Extended Ausgabe für diesen Test gekauft und wundere mich nun wirklich sehr über das Ergebnis. Sollte es tatsächlich so sein, so habt ihr mich vor nem Fehlkauf bewahrt.
Ich hätte aufgrund der Werbung hier auf der Seite einen deutlich ausführlicheren Test erwartet, evtl. mit Benchmarks bei 5 Spielen, wo noch die Integrierte, sowie eine zugeschaltete Karte getestet wird... Über die echte Performance sagen diese 3 Seiten nämlich wirklich nicht viel aus...


----------



## Tom3004 (2. April 2009)

Also ich finde ihr solltet mal den Einkaufsfürher weglassen und die Werbung. 
Dann solltet ihr mehr Bilder reinbringen und mal einen Notebook Test machen. 
Dann solltet ihr mal ein ordentliches Spiel mit bei legen. 
Ich weiß zwar nicht wie viel soeetwas kostet, aber GTA Vice City Stories wäre mal geil...
Aber naja ich werd sie auch kaufen, wenn sie mal nicht so gut ist PCGH


----------



## eXEC-XTX (3. April 2009)

Meine Frage besteht immernoch: Ist es wirklich korrekt, dass mit dem Gigabyte Board die Kalkulation mit SuperPi ganze 0,7 Sekunden länger benötigt, als mit allen 3 anderen Boards??


----------



## Henner (3. April 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Also ich finde ihr solltet mal den Einkaufsfürher weglassen und die Werbung.
> Dann solltet ihr mehr Bilder reinbringen und mal einen Notebook Test machen.
> Dann solltet ihr mal ein ordentliches Spiel mit bei legen.
> Ich weiß zwar nicht wie viel soeetwas kostet, aber GTA Vice City Stories wäre mal geil...


Die Einkaufsführer werden überarbeitet. Aber die Werbung können wir leider nicht weglassen, sonst wäre das Heft unbezahlbar. Auch neuere Spiele sind leider viel zu teuer; GTA Vice City Stories ist überdies ein PSP- und PS2-Spiel.


----------



## Daniel_M (3. April 2009)

eXEC-XTX schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne verdammt wichtige Frage:
> Im Mainboardtest von den vier AM3-Boards heißt es, dass alle Platinen außer des Gigabyte-Mainboards MA790XT-UD4P exakt 26,2 Sekunden in SuperPi benötigen. Das Gigabyte Board benötigt allerdings ganze *26,9* Sekunden! Das sind 0,7 Sekunden länger, was für ein Mainboard ein eigentlich enormer Unterschied darstellt. Ist das ein Druckfehler, oder ist dann voraussichtlich eines der anderen 3 Boards mit nem CPU mit 200 Mhz weniger immernoch schneller, als das Gigabyte? Ich mein, 0,7 Sekunden bei SuperPi, dass entspricht garantiert 200 Mhz Taktfrequenz des Prozessors. Ist das so wirklich korrekt? :o
> Ich kann mir das wirklich nicht vorstellen, habe mir extra die Extended Ausgabe für diesen Test gekauft und wundere mich nun wirklich sehr über das Ergebnis. Sollte es tatsächlich so sein, so habt ihr mich vor nem Fehlkauf bewahrt.
> Ich hätte aufgrund der Werbung hier auf der Seite einen deutlich ausführlicheren Test erwartet, evtl. mit Benchmarks bei 5 Spielen, wo noch die Integrierte, sowie eine zugeschaltete Karte getestet wird... Über die echte Performance sagen diese 3 Seiten nämlich wirklich nicht viel aus...




Hallo,

wir haben bei allen Mainboards den 1M-Test von Super Pi dreimal laufen lassen und jeweils das beste Ergebnis abgebildet. Dabei lag das Gigabyte-Board hinter der Konkurrenz. Beim Spieletest mit Anno 1701, das ebenfalls hohe Anforderungen an die CPU-Leistung stellt, ist der unterschied allerdings geringer.

Wir gehen von einem BIOS-Problem aus.

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## eXEC-XTX (3. April 2009)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben bei allen Mainboards den 1M-Test von Super Pi dreimal laufen lassen und jeweils das beste Ergebnis abgebildet. Dabei lag das Gigabyte-Board hinter der Konkurrenz. Beim Spieletest mit Anno 1701, das ebenfalls hohe Anforderungen an die CPU-Leistung stellt, ist der unterschied allerdings geringer.
> 
> ...



Danke für diese Antwort. Da das Gigabyte reproduzierbar und teils deutlich schlechter bei der Performance als die Konkurrenz abschneidet, kaufe ich dieses Board nicht.


----------



## Daniel_M (3. April 2009)

Wassercpu schrieb:


> Also so richtig schwach ist der Test von dem Logitec kopfhörer.
> 
> Es wird kaum darüber gesprochen wie er sich nun wirklich anhört und es wir überhaupt nix dazu gesagt wie nun das 7.1 funktioniert, sind mehrere Lautsprecher verbaut oder nur über software armselig simuliert?
> Wie hört sich der 7.1 im vergleich zu echtem 7.1 denn an ..Kann man feinde Orte,?



Wie es funktioniert, steht doch im Test:

_"Auch wenn Sie die Sondertasten nicht nutzen, sollten Sie die mitgelieferte Software unbedingt installieren: Erst damit wird die Dolby Technik samt 7.1-Unterstützung aktiviert..."_

Der aufmerksame Leser merkt: Es handelt sich um eine Dolby-Technik, die 7.1-Klang simuliert. 

Die Ortung funktioniert gut, allerdings kann sie natürlich nicht mit einem 5.1-Soundsystem mithalten.


----------



## Predator1980 (3. April 2009)

Naja ich reiß das Abo noch runter und hol mir dann nur noch Extended Ausgaben wieder am Kiosk, wenn was drin steht was nicht schon auf der Page seid 2 Wochen drinsteht oder Videos wo auf DVD sind, die nicht schon 2 Wochen auf Youtube rumgammeln.
Vor 1 Jahr, konnte ich es kaum erwarten die neue Ausgabe in den Händen zuhalten, immer spannende Themen für "normale Hardwarefreaks".
Jetzt kommen Themen Transistorreport ?
"           "                   Player und Kopfhörer? hat null mit PC zutun, ausser das man USB dran stöpselt
Mir kommt es sofort das PCGH langsam in die allround Multimediazeitschrift abdriftet.
60% der Artikel im Heft hab ich schon auf der Seite gelesen, 1-2Wochen vorher, wieso dann noch kaufen wenn eh alles auf der Page verfügbar ist und auch die Videos, die wirklich Soundtechnisch miserabel sind.
Naja zu den Vollversionen, die hälfte läuft auf Vista nicht,leider, und auch die Software wo drauf ist, umstritten, deswegen, Abo aus und dann kann ich wieder selber wählen will ich die Ausgabe oder nicht.


----------



## Henner (3. April 2009)

Der "Transistorreport" fasst die neuesten CPU-Nachrichten zusammen. Inwiefern ist das kein relevantes Thema für die PCGH?
MP3-Player und verwandte Hardware haben wir früher sehr viel häufiger getestet, in den ersten Jahren gab es sogar Tests von Digitalkameras. Mittlerweile greifen wir diese Themen nur noch sehr selten auf - die PCGH verwandelt sich also nicht in eine Multimediazeitschrift, ganz im Gegenteil.

60 Prozent der Artikel sind nicht vorher auf unserer Webseite verfügbar, auch wenn das Dein Eindruck sein mag. Der Anteil ist sehr viel kleiner und in der Regel sind die Online-Artikel weniger umfangreich als die Heftversionen. Es sind außerdem längst nicht alle Videos online verfügbar, die sich auf der DVD finden. Die Soundqualität ist uns als Problem bewusst, aber wir arbeiten daran.

Zur DVD: Leider gibt es gelegentlich Vollversionen, die mit Vista nicht zurechtkommen - diese Spiele werden aber seltener.


----------



## Predator1980 (3. April 2009)

Ok, mag sein das ich das mit den Artikeln bischen zuhoch angesetzt habe, aber wenn ich doch schon eurer Ausgabe bezahle, die ja nur maginal teurer geworden ist, erwarte ich doch das all die Videos die da drauf sind, das nicht schon ein Teil auf Youtube zusehen ist, da macht es doch für mich keinen Sinn mehr die Ausgabe zukaufen,
zu den Test´s...gut das kann ich nicht wissen was Ihr früher getestet habt, nur bis vor einem Jahr wo meine Entscheidung feststand, ja ich will  ein PCGH Extended ABO waren auch für mich pers. noch tolle Test und Berichte drin. 
Zum Transistorreport, ok, mag sein, das es Leute gibt die es intressiert, das AMD wegen Patenten beschuldigt wird, sorry mich nicht die Bohne, wenn die neue GPU´s oder CPU´s rausbringen, das intressiert mich als PC Fan wirklich.


Zur DVD: Leider gibt es gelegentlich Vollversionen, die mit Vista nicht zurechtkommen - diese Spiele werden aber seltener.[/quote]
 Ja ich hoffe es auch da ich sonst immer alle Versionen nur bei meiner Frau unter XP anschauen kann, naja kann auch verstehen, das ihr nicht 30€ Vollversionen auf die DVD packen könnt


----------



## Henner (3. April 2009)

Die wirklich aufwendigen und langen Videos bleiben DVD-exklusiv. Diese Videos sind nicht vorab im Internet zu sehen, daran hat sich nichts geändert. Es gibt allerdings seit ein paar Monaten zusätzliche, kurze Online-Videos, die wir als Service für unsere Leser auch auf die DVD packen. Wohlgemerkt: Diese Videos sind nur ein Bonus. Wer heute die DVD-Ausgabe kauft, bekommt im Schnitt nicht weniger exklusive Videos als früher - eher mehr.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. April 2009)

bin der Meinung das seit es die PCGHEx Zeitung gibt die Qualität der PCGH etwas nachgelassen hat

event. sollte man darüber nachdenken beide zusammenzulegen

dann ist die PCGH auch nicht mehr so dünn

MFG SchumiGSG9

Bin wirklich so langsam am überlegen entweder auch noch die PCGH Ex im Abo zu holen oder in Zukunft keine PCG und PCGH mehr zu kaufen. Und das Geld dann lieber für PC-Hardware auszugeben.
Die Infos hier auf der Webseite + Forum reichen mir ja eigentlich auch um die für mich richtige Hardware zu kaufen.


----------



## Wassercpu (3. April 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> bin der Meinung das seit es die PCGHEx Zeitung gibt die Qualität der PCGH etwas nachgelassen hat
> 
> event. sollte man darüber nachdenken beide zusammenzulegen
> 
> ...



Bin absolut deiner Meinung...Ich find eigentlich nur noch die  Extrem richtig interessant...Bei dieser Pcgh ist nur noch der SSD vergleich richtig gut..aber sonst?..Ich finde da hätten se den doch noch viel ausführlicher machen sollen als irgendwelche langweiligen Sachen mit reinzunehmen...


----------



## Henner (3. April 2009)

Die "Extreme" behandelt Themen, die in der regulären PCGH keinen Platz haben. Beide ergänzen sich. Was vermisst Ihr denn in der PCGH?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. April 2009)

Die Artikel die früher mal in der PCGH waren und nun in die Extreme abgeschoben werden da es nun ja 2 Zeitungen gibt und nicht nur eine in die alles rein muss.

Und zur PCG z.B. die Tips und Lösungen zu Games werden nun immer in die 32 extra Seiten geschoben.

Und etwas dicker war die PCGH denke ich auch mal.

_______________

Kann ich denn mein Abo umstellen, wurden erst letzes Wochenende wieder 86 Euro abgebucht. Bzw. um nochmal eine Premie zu bekommen muss ich wenn ich wollte 2. Abo abschießen ?

__________

bzw. hat mein Headset was ich schon 14 Monate habe als Abo Premie noch Garantie und wohin muss ich das einschicken ist über dem linken hörer durchgebrochen und sitzt nicht mehr richtig bzw. kann man ersatzteil bekommen ist ja nur ein kleines Stück Plastik was gewechselt werden müsste

da wären mal welche aus Metall ganz gut die nicht brechen

sorry das ich etwas von Thema abgekommen bin

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. April 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Die Artikel die früher mal in der PCGH waren und nun in die Extreme abgeschoben werden da es nun ja 2 Zeitungen gibt und nicht nur eine in die alles rein muss.
> 
> Und zur PCG z.B. die Tips und Lösungen zu Games werden nun immer in die 32 extra Seiten geschoben.
> 
> ...



Wegen den Abo-Fragen würde ich dich bitten, dich an computec@csj.de zu wenden.


----------



## rabensang (3. April 2009)

Eine Zusammenlegung der beiden Hefte wär doch unsinnig und Preislichgesehen ein Drama. 

Lieber bezahlt der normale Mensch doch lieber zweimal  5€ und hat zwei Heft, als ein dickes für 12€, oder.

Ich finde, so wie es jetzt, ist es gut. 

Jeder hat eine andere Ansicht, was wichtige Themen sind. Doch als Zeitschrift kann man nicht immer genau den persönlichen Geschmack des Einzellnen treffen. Hier müssen Kompromisse eingegangen werden. 

Die Mischung der Themen ist meist trotzdem gut gewählt.

MFG


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. April 2009)

ja nur war das vorher nicht nötig bevor es die Extreme gab da reichte ein Heft und man hatte alles und damals stand auch nicht so viel vorab im Netz


----------



## Daniel_M (3. April 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> ja nur war das vorher nicht nötig bevor es die Extreme gab da reichte ein Heft und man hatte alles damals stand auch nicht so viel vorab im Netz



Es gibt ja mittlerweile auch viel mehr Overclocking-Möglichkeiten, über die man berichten kann. Mittlerweile bieten doch fast jede CPU und praktisch jedes Mainboard (selbst die von Intel) ein gewisses OC-Potenzial.

Auf den Trend haben wir mit der Extreme-Ausgabe reagiert.


----------



## kladde (3. April 2009)

Ich finde es eher besser, dass nicht mehr soviele OC, Wasserkühlung und weitere Extreme Themen im normalen Heft sind. Wer 300€ für eine Mainboard und 500€ für eine Grafikkarte ausgibt und den PC am liebsten mit Stickstoff kühlen würde, der kann sich denke ich auch zusätzlich zur normalen PCGH die Extreme leisten.

Kern des Heftes sollten die Tests sein, die durchaus mal einen Tick ausführlicher sein könnten, wenn es mal nicht um CPU oder GPU geht. Aber auch andere Themen sollten nicht vernachlässigt werden, da man ja nicht jeden Monat neue Hardware kauft.

Der *Einkaufsführer* sollte aber im Heft bleiben. Dazu gleich noch ein Verbesserungsvorschlag: macht doch bei CPU und GPU noch eine zusätzliche Angabe, nämlich *Normierte Leistung / Preis*.


----------



## Wassercpu (3. April 2009)

Wenn ihr mir einen gefallen tuen wollt, besinnt euch auf den Kern eures Thema:  Hardware aus dem Blick eines Games zu testen.
Und mit Leidenschaft , die vermisse ich im mom etwas..
Ein neues Mainboard oder eine neue Tastatur ist für mich ein Objekt der Begierde und das will gezeigt und bestaunt werden..zeigt was die Hardware zubieten hat ..Bilder Videos..eure Emotionen dazu....Ganz ausführlich, denkt weiter in welchen settings ist eine Komponente nützlich, wofür könnte ein Gamer sie gebrauchen..teilt eure Meinung, eure weiter führenden Gedanken uns mit..
Ich wünsche mir Leidenschaft , Begeisterung oder ggf. Entrüstung, Enttäuschung...das Leben halt..
keine gelangweilte Presse-Neutralität ist eh Unfüg alles ist im 
Leben subjektiv...


Wenn ihr  die Hardware nicht mehr sehen könntet, hättet ihr ja schon andere Berufe gewählt..

Gebt alles, lasst das Feuer der Hardware Begeisterung wieder in euch entflammen...


----------



## steinschock (8. April 2009)

Den Festplatten - SSD vergleich passt meiner Meinung nach eher zu Computer Bild.

Und das anspruchsvollere Sachen in die Extrem wechsel ist auch gut, nur find ich sie da auch nicht.

Ich bin Leser seit der ersten Stunde, aber allein die vielen widersprüchlichen angaben zum i7 oder der OC Artikel dazu geben einem schon zu denken.

Ist einfach zu dünn ....

Hab das Gefühl das wie im Forum die HW Enthusiasten,
den Vernunft ich brauch noch 1 W weniger L........ weichen.

Ist auf zumindest ein guter ausführlicher Artikel in gewohnter PCGH Qualität auch wenn er mich nicht interessiert.

Beim recht guten GTX 200 Artikel,

erwarte ich bei --Hilfe meine Karte pfeift--, eher wo ich ein tropfen Klebstoff hinmachen muss (halt nützliches Profiwissen ), 
als wie ich meine Karte Kastriere.

Da nimmt man das lieber EVGA-tool als umständlich und gefährlich im Bios rum zupfuschen.


----------



## Henner (8. April 2009)

Warum passt ein Festplatten-/SSD-Test nicht in die PCGH? Braucht ein Spielerechner etwa keinen Massenspeicher?


----------



## steinschock (8. April 2009)

Der passt hervorragend ich hatte mich auch darauf gefreut, wo ich selbst dran bin mir eine zu kaufen.

Es ging mehr um die magere Aussagekraft, das ist eine Übersicht von einem echten Test/vergleich konnte ich wenig sehen.

Der hinweis das die Leistungsfähigkeit einer SSD an der Sequ. Schreib-/Leserate abzulesen sei hat mir schon gereicht , siehe Intel X25M das ist keine Benchmarkkönigin schneidet aber bei sinnvollen Test immer sehr gut ab. die E ist sicher die Beste, aber wen Interessiert es.

Interressant ist wie sich Vertex, Apex und die Baugleichen von G Skill und SuperTalent gegen die Teure Intel X25M und zu HDs in der täglichen Arbeit verhalten.

Falls Dich das auch beschäftigt hab ich hier noch Sachen die man kennen sollte.
AnandTech: The SSD Anthology: Understanding SSDs and New Drives from OCZ

AnandTech: The SSD Update: Vertex Gets Faster, New Indilinx Drives and Intel/MacBook Problems Resolved

OCZ Vertex SSD RAID-0 Performance | G.Skill FM-25S2S-64GB,SSD,Solid State Drive,MLC,SATA-II,Multi-Level Cell NAND,G.Skill FM-25S2S-64GB SATA-II MLC SSD Multi-Level Cell Solid State Drive Benchmark Performance Test | Benchmark Reviews Performance Test


----------



## Henner (8. April 2009)

Ich habe nicht behauptet, die generelle Leistung einer SSD sei perfekt an der Lese- oder Schreibrate abzulesen. Diese Angaben sind aber hilfreich bei der groben Einschätzung der SSD-Leistung. Es gibt viele billige SSDs auf dem Markt, die in einem Spiele-PC einfach nichts verloren haben, vor allem wegen ihrer viel zu hohen Schreibzugriffszeiten. Wie soll man die erkennen, wenn der Hersteller keine genaueren Angaben macht und kein Test zur Hand ist? Die Transferrate wird aber immer angegeben und sie ist zumindest eine grobe Orientierungshilfe. Das gilt auch für die X25-M.


----------



## steinschock (8. April 2009)

Wenn man bei der X25M die Schreibrate nimmt sieht es so aus als währen die meisten SSD besser.

In jedem besseren Test wo auch die Alltagstauglichkeit berücksichtigt wird ist sie aber mit Abstand am besten.
Die Raten von Vertex und Apex sind auch sehr ähnlich, die Leistung aber nicht.

Reine Benchmarks sind nur nützlich wenn man sich eingehend mit SSDs beschäftigt hat und weiß das die meisten nur bedingt für SSDs taugen.

Ich hatte mehr auf einen Praxistest, mit eindrücken beim täglichen Gebrauch usw. gehofft.

Schließlich ist die HD der größte Flaschenhals.

Aber seis drum ich glaub wir reden aneinander vorbei.


----------



## Henner (8. April 2009)

Noch einmal: Wir haben *nicht* behauptet, die theoretischen Transferraten wären der perfekte Indikator für die tatsächliche Leistung einer SSD. Herstellerangaben von etwa 50 MB/s und weniger sind aber ein klarer Hinweis, dass diese SSD wahrscheinlich zu langsam ist für einen Spielerechner, auch wenn die Transferrate selbst nicht unbedingt das Problem darstellt.
Dass sich HDD-Benchmarks nur bedingt für SSDs eignen, erklären wir im Artikel. Im Übrigen geben wir nicht nur Benchmark-Werte an, sondern auch die Ergebnisse unserer Kopiertests. Im ersten Test liegt auch die X25-M vor der Vertex; vor allem der zweite Test mit vielen kleinen Dateien simuliert die Lese- und Schreibzugriffe von Anwendungen und sagt durchaus etwas über die Performance in der Praxis aus.

Einen Praxisbericht können wir gern einmal machen, das ist sicher interessant - ich werde es vorschlagen. Dies war aber ein Vergleichstest, in dem es nicht um subjektive Eindrücke gehen sollte.


----------



## steinschock (8. April 2009)

OK, 

einen Praxisbericht fände ich gut, vielleicht mit den Os-tweaks usw. 


BtW "Praxistest" steht auf der Titelseite


----------



## JOJO (8. April 2009)

Rechne doch mal aus, auf wie viel du verzichten musst, weil du 31 Cent pro Monat mehr ausgibst. Auf nichts? Bingo! Also lieber wegen 31 Cent auf das komplette Heft verzichten? 

Rechne dir auch mal aus, welche alltäglichen Konsumgüter du für 5,30 Euro bekommst. Und dann vergleiche es mit deinem vierstelligen Bruttogehalt. Ist das Heft wirklich so teuer? Alles ist relativ. 

MfG,
Raff[/quote]

Lieber Ralf, etwas stimmt hier nicht! Denn, gerade 31 Cent können bei dem einen oder anderen am Monatsende fehlen. Denn der Bäcker gibt z.B. keine 31 Cent Rabatt. Fehlen Dir diese 31 Cent, so kannste keine Stullen schmieren.

Und was das Brutto angeht. Landesweit müssen viele Mitmenschen ein "Mehr" an Arbeit für das gleiche Geld leisten /siehe:Lohnverzicht, Überstunden, Sozialleistungsstreichungen etc!. Mitunter lohnt es sich einschlägige Presse zu lesen. Denn merke:"Der Reallohn in Deutschland sinkt weiter!"

Ich persönlich hatte über 6 Wochen mit einer Erhebung unseres Staates bezüglich meiner Arbeitsleistung zu tun. Immer Dienstags ein Anruf. Beispiel:Würden Sie mehr Stunden für Ihr Gehalt arbeiten!?

Beispiel:Wieviel Stunden arbeiten Sie zur Zeit!

Jeden Dienstag von mir die gleiche  Antwort! "Bei Kürzungen und Einkommesverlust von 30% per Monat, liegt meine Arbeitsleistung bei 12 Std. am Tag.

Noch Fragen!? Urlaub hatte ich den letzten von mehr als 10 Jahren, ich kann meinen Betrieb nicht schließen!

Ich verdiene 2500 - 2700 Euro netto und kloppe locker 300 Std. im Monat, bei Sportveranstallungen auch Samstag und Sonntag, die Abrechnungen mit den Krankenkassen mache ich am Abend oder am Wochenende. Klar viel Geld, was? 31 Cent schütteln wir alle so aus dem Ärmel...

Bin auf die nächsten Kürzungen im Gesundheitswesen gespannt, dann haben wir wohl noch mehr arbeitslose Therapeuten im Land und ich kloppe dann eben 16 Stunden am Tag... was sind da schon 31 Cent!?


----------



## der8auer (8. April 2009)

Man kanns auch echt übertreiben  Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass er wegen 31 Cent am Ende vom Monat pleite geht.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. April 2009)

Man rechne nur mal die Inflation in diese Rechnung hinein.

Jahr 2004 als Basisjahr bei einer Inflationsrate von 2% und einem Zeitraum von n = 5 Jahren

5 € x 1,02^5 = 5,52 € im Jahr 2009.

Eigentlich müsste die DVD-Ausgabe 5,50 € kosten. Also nochmal 20 Cent mehr. Beschweren kann man sich da nicht!


----------



## SpaM_BoT (9. April 2009)

JOJO schrieb:


> Denn, gerade 31 Cent können bei dem einen oder anderen am Monatsende fehlen. Denn der Bäcker gibt z.B. keine 31 Cent Rabatt. Fehlen Dir diese 31 Cent, so kannste keine Stullen schmieren.


Na ja, also wenn es schon soweit ist das man mit jedem Cent rechnen muss, dann sollte man doch besser das Geld für Nahrungsmittel ausgeben anstatt eine Zeitschrifft zu kaufen.
Und wer trotz allem nicht darauf verzichten möchte, der muss halt an anderer Ecke das Geld dafür sparen.


----------



## Captain Future (10. April 2009)

Jojo,
Nach deiner Rechnung verdienst du also ~8,66 Euro pro Stunde netto - die Preiserhöhung der DVD-Ausgabe beträgt also rund 3,4% deines _Stunden_satzes oder anders 2,07 _Minuten_ Arbeit pro _Monat_. 

Natürlich ist es klar, dass für andere 30 Cent durchaus ein Brötchen mehr oder weniger im Monat bedeuten können - und wenn sie an der Armutsgrenze leben, den Unterschied zwischen satt und hungrig sein.

Das können wir leider nicht ändern, hoffen aber auf dein Verständnis.

Mal so als Relation: Für 30 Cent bekommt man aktuell:
• ~1,3 trockene Brötchen oder
• ~1,4 Zigaretten (?) oder
• ~0,25 Liter Benzin oder
• ~1,5 kWh elektrische Energie

Wenn man wirklich den Sparhahn schon so weit zugedreht hat, dass hierbei keine Kosten mehr gesenkt werden können, hat man ja die Option, zum Beispiel auf die Magazin-Ausgabe für 3,99 Euro zu wechseln - und spart gegenüber dem _alten_ Preis der DVD-Ausgabe einen satten Euro. Wenn man wirklich so knapp lebt, bedeutet das im Monat:
+ ~4 trockene Brötchen oder
+ ~4 Zigaretten (?) oder
+ ~0,75 Liter Benzin oder
+ ~4,5 kWh elektrische Energie

Ein erheblicher Zugewinn an Lebensqualität (bis auf die Zigaretten) – für jemanden, der es wirklich nötig hat - oder? Für 4,5 kWh kann man jeden Abend eine 100 Watt Glühlampe 1,5h länger leuchten lassen und braucht nicht nach Sonnenuntergang im Dunkeln zu sitzen.


MfG,
CF


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. April 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Man kanns auch echt übertreiben  Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass er wegen 31 Cent am Ende vom Monat pleite geht.


 
Das sicher nicht, aber letztendlich geht es darum, dass es an allen Ecken des Lebens teurer wird und dann muss man eine Sache halt einschränken.


----------



## rabensang (10. April 2009)

Ja, nur leider muss die Politik da anfangen und nicht die Unternehmen....

Würden sich einige Politiker weniger Geld in den Arsc h schieben, könnte es dem Staat besser gehen.


----------



## Snoopy69 (10. April 2009)

Ich frage mich, ob PCGH das Drive "Acard 9010" auch wirklich getestet hat.


> Eine Batterie im Inneren des Laufwerkssorgt dafür, dass die gespeicherten Daten auf den Ram-Modulen beim Ausschlaten des Rechners noch *wenige Minuten* erhalten bleiben.


Bei meinen Tests waren die Daten noch nach 7h fehlerfrei vorhanden!

Zudem kann Acard 9010 mit bis zu 64GB Ram ausgestattet werden und nicht nur bis 32GB!!!

Ich bitte den Author "Oktay Irmak" in Zukunft etwas genauer zu recherchieren.


----------



## steinschock (11. April 2009)

Naja, beim i7 gibt es ja auch nur DDR3 800 + 1066 ohne OC.


----------



## Oliver (11. April 2009)

Das kommt aufs Mainboard an.


----------



## steinschock (11. April 2009)

Ich weis das das Blödsinn ist, steht aber auf jeder 2. Seite


----------



## Kreisverkehr (14. April 2009)

2000Miles schrieb:


> Alles in allem war es mit die langweiligste PCGH seit langen... Mir ist erst gar nicht aufgefallen, dass aus den (teuren) 4,99€ nun 5.30€ wurden. Jajajajaa, die böse böse Finanzkrise. Sinken denn die Preise auch, wenn die Rezession vorbei ist? Genau, nein. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.



Papierpreise etc. haben nun mal nichts mit der Rezession zu tun, eigentlich war die Preiserhöhung schon längst überfällig, wenn du es mit der SZ, Bild, AZ/TZ, Hardwareluxx und all den anderen Zeitschriften vergleichst-

Warum ist eigentlich die Non-DVD-Variante nicht auch teurer geworden?



2000Miles schrieb:


> ICh frage mich aber, was so schlimm daran ist, ein paar Seiten Werbung gegen eine ausführlichere BEtrachtung der Komplett PCs zu tauschen. Detailbilder vom Innenleben, mehr Benchmarks, Tuningspielraum, alles das fehlt in den lieblosen Tests.



Der Heftpreis spricht dagegen. Eine Zeitschrift finanziert sich eigentlich fast ausschließlich über die Werbung, nicht den Heftpreis. Um eine Seite Werbung zu streichen, musst du halt bisl viel mehr zahlen fürs Heft.



Arthur schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Das ist kurz gesagt unverschämt. Überall fallen die Preise, teilweise extrem (siehe Benzin, Hardware, Energie, Rohstoffe etc.), nur die PC Games Hardware wird teurer. Deshalb kann ich auch die Begründung mit den erhöhten Beschaffungspreisen für Papier nicht nachvollziehen.
> [...]
> ...



Der Rohölpreis ist aufgrund der Spekulanten teils überteuert gewesen, durch den Wegfall der Überteuerung ist dieser auf sein eher realistisches Niveau gefallen. Der Energiepreis hängt vom Rohölpreis ab, ebenso hängt unser gesamtes Wirtschaftssystem am Öl, weswegen auch die Transportkosten die Lebensmittelpreise beeinflußen.

Papier ist übrigens ein eigener Rohstoff, der nicht billiger wird. Eher teurer, da Holz immer gefragter wird.
Eigentlich war die Preiserhöhung schon längst überfällig, wenn du es mit der SZ, Bild, AZ/TZ und all den anderen Zeitschriften vergleichst-




PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Rechne doch mal aus, auf wie viel du verzichten musst, weil du 31 Cent pro Monat mehr ausgibst. Auf nichts? Bingo! Also lieber wegen 31 Cent auf das komplette Heft verzichten?
> 
> Rechne dir auch mal aus, welche alltäglichen Konsumgüter du für 5,30 Euro bekommst. Und dann vergleiche es mit deinem vierstelligen Bruttogehalt. Ist das Heft wirklich so teuer? Alles ist relativ.
> 
> ...



Das so zu begründen halte ich für falsch, da es zwar nur eine sehr kleine Summe bedeutet, jedoch auch Kleinvieh Mist macht. Überall mal 30ct mehr werden am Ende zu einem größeren Batzen.
NAtürlich wird dann lieber auf die 30ct beim Heft verzichtet, weil am entbehrlichsten. 
Warum ist eigentlich nur die DVD-Ausgabe teurer geworden, nicht jedoch die Ausgabe ohne DVD etc?

Aber endlich zum Heft:

Die DVD war diesmal eher langweilig, PCGH in Gefahr hat mir diesmal nicht gefallen, der Rückblick ohne Höhepunkte und Dawn fehlte.
Egal, neben dem Fehler mit P35+PCIe 2.0 und ein paar Kleinigkeiten:

Beim Stromsparspezial: Warum messt ihr beim i7 nur den Kern (12V), nicht jedoch den Uncore-Bereich (3,3V+5V)? Falls das nicht leicht zu messen ist, sollte es dennoch im Test aufgelistet werden! So wird der Vergleich mit den anderen Prozessoren eher erschwert, denn erleichtert und der i7 als sparsamer gezeigt, als er wirklich ist.

Bei den Beispielrechner (Seite 138) frage ich mich immernoch, warum denn das K9A2-CF empfohlen wird mit der SB600, obwohl es die SB700 schon für einen ähnlichen Preis gibt? Der 790X hat hier eigentlich nix verloren, da nicht sinnvoll. Ebenso wäre es nett, wenn ihr Vista 64bit auflisten würdet, nicht nur Vista an sich.
Auch finde ich beim Profi-PC den IFX-14 für AMD-Prozessoren fast ungeeignet, wegen der krummen Bodenplatte. Wenn, dann bitte den Noctua NH-U12P.
Warum unterstützt ihr den Watt-Wahn, indem ihr ein 750W-NT auflistet? 550W sind mehr als genug und reichen teils für eine 4870 X2 ...
Gut, den Q9650 würd ich durch den Q9550 ersetzen, weil P/L, aber gut...

Im Extended-Teil habt ihr meines Erachtens zu wenige Boards getestet und dabei teils interessante Boards ausgelassen. Das GA-MA790GP-DS4H kennt man ja schon, aber was ist mit den neueren UDxH-Boards, sei es mit 780G, 790GX-Chipsatz?
Von Asrock gibts auch mehr als das AOD790GX/128M und z.B. das A7DA-S
von Foxconn.

Ein Lob: Gut, dass ihr wenigstens im Heft diesmal auf den Bug des 780G aufmerksam gemacht habt, von wegen fehlender 2D-Beschleunigung, obwohl dieser Misstand schon längst bekannt ist...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (15. April 2009)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Warum unterstützt ihr den Watt-Wahn, indem ihr ein 750W-NT auflistet? 550W sind mehr als genug und reichen teils für eine 4870 X2 ...


Das Board unterstützt mehr als eine Grafikkarte, die User werden möglicherweise ein wenig übertakten wollen und die Begrenzung auf nur eine Festplatte ist ebenfalls nicht in Stein gemeißelt. Wir wollen im Profi-Bereich eher auf der sicheren Seite sein - auch wenn das sicherlich niemals zu 100% möglich ist.


Grundsätzlich stimme ich dir aber zu, was den Watt-Wahn angeht. Ich habe auch "nur" ein 400-Watt-Netzteil, welches einen übertakteten C2D und eine GTX280 (ebenfalls OC) befeuern muss und das auch zuverlässig tut.


----------



## Snoopy69 (15. April 2009)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Warum unterstützt ihr den Watt-Wahn, indem ihr ein 750W-NT auflistet? 550W sind mehr als genug und reichen teils für eine 4870 X2 ...



Weil 550W hin und wieder garnicht ausreichen.
Wo die GTX280 herauskam, haben Einige geflucht, warum ihr 600W beQuiet nicht ausreichte. PC startete nicht mal. Mit einer anderen Marke wäre es vielleicht gegangen, aber nicht mit beQuiet.

Ich musste mein geliebtes Seasonic M12-700W gegen ein Corsair HX-1000W tauschen, da es mit GTX280-SLI nicht klarkam. Hin und wieder nicht mal mit einer Karte. Mit etwas umstecken der Kabel (ideale Lastverteilung finden) ging mit einer Karte - mit 2 never.

Zudem ist es* nicht* gut ein NT ständig ohne Leistungsreserven zu betreiben. (Höherer Verschleiss und schlechterer Wirkungsgrad)


----------



## Oliver (15. April 2009)

Wenn man sich den Wirkungsgrad vieler Netzteile ansieht und auch die Lebenserwartung der Netzteilkomponenten mit in Betracht zieht, sollte ein Netzteil im Dauerbetrieb nur mit 50 bis 75 Prozent ausgelastet werden. Auch wenn ein 380-Watt-verbrauchendes-System mit einem 400-Watt-Netzteil auf den ersten Blick noch zurecht kommt, kann die Belastung früher oder später zum Ausfall führen...


----------



## winhistory (16. April 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Man rechne nur mal die Inflation in diese Rechnung hinein.
> 
> Jahr 2004 als Basisjahr bei einer Inflationsrate von 2% und einem Zeitraum von n = 5 Jahren
> 
> ...


 
Nichts ist so schön wie Statistik. Ich lege ein Standardheft von 2002 zu Grunde. Das hat 7,5 DM gekostet. extra schon den einführungspreis außen vor gelassen.

3,8347 € x 1,02^7 = 4,40 € im Jahr 2009

Gut Früher war ne CD-ROM dabei, heute eine DVD, wobei die Frage ist wie hoch der unterschied in der Produktion ist. ich schätze mal nahe 0.

Das so rumgehakt wird, das die 31 Cent doch keinen stören, finde ich unfair. weil hier 31 cent, da mal 20 cent, da nen Euro für den Datenträger. Es summiert sich einfach und die Zeitschriften sind über eine Preisliche Schwelle geraten, wo sie einfach als Nebenherprodukt zu teuer geworden sind. Auf das Jahr gerechnet sind das auch 63,6 €. Dafür kriegt man nen Vollpreisspiel oder 6 aus der Spielepyramide, kann sehr gut essen gehen, oder man braucht es für einen wocheneinkauf.

Golem hat gestern aktuelle Verkaufszahlen von Spielezeitschriften gegenüber den Vorjahr vermeldet. Der Markt bricht zusammen, PCGH ist mit - 20 % gut dabei. Klar das die Zeitschrift teurer werden muss. Die Fixkosten müssen durch weniger Gewinn pro Stück bezahlt werden. Und es ist eigentlich noch schlimmer, man bezahlt nicht nur die eigene Ausgabe, sondern auch die am Kiosk liegen bleiben und zurückgehen. Bei Computerzeitschriften wird nur jedes 2te Heft überhaupt verkauft. (siehe wikipedia Spielezeitschrift"). Der Anzeigenmarkt schrumpft dazu noch. Da sind Papierpreise als Grund zu nennen ein Witz. Der sinkt nämlich gewaltig, und das hat nichts mit Holz zu tun, sondern mit Altpapier, was erheblich im Preis/Nachfrage gesunken ist.

Als Leser bin ich auch schon verloren. Vielleicht aus Interessenverlagerung, vielleicht weil die Hardwarespirale sich längst nicht mehr so schnell dreht (High End mal abgesehen, aber wer kauft noch ne 500 € Grafikkarte?), aber auch weil ich die Heftpolitik nicht mehr gut finde. Früher hatte es nen Bastlerimage, gern über den Tellerrand (Takten kühlen modden), jetzt sind das so ausgelutschte Themen, alles wird übertaktet, kindskopfgroße kühler drauf. Langweilig.

Wenn der Verlag die Sparte noch retten will muss deutlich gekürzt werden. Lasst endlich PCA sterben, schmeißt die Spielekurztests aus der PCGH, und die Hardware aus PCG. Schmeißt die ganzen verschiedenen Heftversionen weg.  Der Datenträger ist mist. 3t klassige Vollversionen, Demos die man eh im Netz bekommen kann und Videos die langweilig wie austauschbar sind. Zuletzt hatte ich Magazin, aber man fühlte sich irgendwie betrogen, Billigklasse. Es sollte nur eine Version geben, die wirklich alle interessanten Themen beinhaltet. Alles andere kann gerne ein Sonderheft sein, aber nicht so nen Extrateil. Streicht auch die Aboprämien. Ich hab damals nen Mauspad bekommen. Mir wars egal, ich fand das heft gut. Wenn man heute sonstewas rauflegen muss, damit die leute am besten für 2 Jahre nen magazin nehmen, dann ist was falsch gelaufen, so macht man auch nicht wirklcih gewinn.

Und nur Gewinne helfen die Preise niedrig zu halten. Und damit Leser zu kriegen und auch Qualität zu schaffen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. April 2009)

Hallo Dirk,

Ich danke Dir für Deine ehrliche Meinung. Vieles davon ist sicherlich gut, da konstruktiv. Um ehrlich zu sein denken wir schon länger wieder über eine Verschlankung der Heftversions-Zahl nach, haben aber noch kein Patentrezept gefunden.

Ein paar Aussagen von Dir kann ich aber mangels Gehalt nicht so stehen lassen. Eine DVD ist immer noch wesentlich teuer als eine CD in der Produktion. Bei unserem Anbieter ist es der Faktor 2. Hauptsächlich liegt es daran, dass eine DVD immer zwei Schichten sind, die verklebt werden müssen. Außerdem sind bei der DVD im Gegensatz zur CD (da ist der Lizenzschutz ausgelaufen nach 20 Jahren) immer noch Lizenzkosten fällig.

Und was das Papier angeht: Da gebe ich Dir gerne mal 1:1 das Statement aus unserer Produktion weiter. Nur so viel: PCGH nutzt kein Altpapier.



> PCGH nutzt sogenanntes SC-Papier. SC steht für Super-Calendered … also Naturpapier extrem glättend, um dadurch Glanz und halbwegs gute Bedruckbarkeit zu bekommen. Zeitungsdruck ist im Grunde Naturpapier ohne Nachbehandlung und alle höher wertigen Sorten sind „gestrichen“ (LWC - Light Weight Coated), das heißt eine Veredelung mittels einer Streichmasse, die aufgetragen wird und in erster Line Weiße und eine geschlossene Oberfläche garantiert.
> 
> Im SC-Bereich gibt es derzeit folgende Situation. Die großen Papierkonzerne haben im letzten Jahr mehrere Millionenen Tonnen Papier aus dem Markt genommen, um der allgemein sinkenden Nachfrage, aber vor allem zur Sicherung der im Herbst (zumindest teilweise) durchgesetzten, zweistelligen Preiserhöhungen entgegenzuwirken. Dazu kommt noch, dass viele Verlage aufgrund der wirtschaftlichen Situation von höherwertigen auf weniger hochwertige Sorten umsteigen. Deswegen haben wir im Moment eine Verknappung und dadurch auch relativ hohe Preise in diesem Segment - obwohl bedingt durch die Wirtschaftskrise speziell Energiekosten und Altpapierpreise deutlich gefallen sind.



Die Rechenspielchen mit Inflation usw. sind im Übrigen niemals wirklich sinnvoll. Es gibt sehr viele andere Kosten, die tendenziell steigen (u. a. Lohnkosten, weil die Hefte immer noch von Menschen gemacht werden).


----------



## PCGH_Marco (16. April 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> und der Extra Teil 32 Seiten im Extended Teil naja
> die Benchmarks halte ich für Unfair einen nicht Übertakteten Core i7 920 gegen viele Übertaktete CPU's antreten zu lassen ist nicht gerade förderlich für die Übersichtlichkeit
> dann hätte man den Core i7 auch noch übertakten müssen denn dann ist der wieder ganz oben und nicht im mittelfeld
> bzw. auch den Core i7 940 mit in den vergleich nehmen müssen



Da sich das Extended nur um Phenom II dreht, haben wir nur zwei Intel-Prozessor als Vergleich in die Benchmarks eingebaut. Der Core i7 920 wurde gewählt, da er nur wenig teuerer ist als der Phenom X4 940BE. Zudem ging es in dem Artikel um OC Phenom II und nicht um einen Vergleich AMD vs. Intel.


----------



## Henner (16. April 2009)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob PCGH das Drive "Acard 9010" auch wirklich getestet hat. Bei meinen Tests waren die Daten noch nach 7h fehlerfrei vorhanden! Zudem kann Acard 9010 mit bis zu 64GB Ram ausgestattet werden und nicht nur bis 32GB!!!


Bei unseren Tests hielt der Akku tatsächlich nur ein paar Minuten - lange genug für ein Back-up auf die Speicherkarte, aber nicht mehr.
Die 32-GiB-Angabe ist falsch, das stimmt. Auf Seite 53 steht's richtig


----------



## Kreisverkehr (16. April 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> [...] sollte ein Netzteil im Dauerbetrieb nur mit 50 bis 75 Prozent ausgelastet werden[...] [ansonsten] kann die Belastung früher oder später zum Ausfall führen...



Mhm, wobei Dauerbetrieb auch wieder relativ ist, wegen Idle, Halblast etc.
Wobei ich dachte, dass eben das der Vorteil der hochwertigen Netzteile darin begründet liegt, im Dauerbetrieb (ohne Idle) relativ nahe am Limit (vllt 80-85%) operieren zu können ohne Schaden zu nehmen. Wie schauts dann bei der wirklichen Belastbarkeit (ohne jetzt auf Wirkungsgrad, Auslegung der Schienen genau einzugehen) zwischen Marke und Nicht-Marke aus?

Würd mich mal wirklich dafür interessieren, vor allem ein Test zwischen Billigheimern und Markenteilen aller Klassen (300-850 z.B.)



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Wir wollen im Profi-Bereich eher auf der sicheren Seite sein - auch wenn das sicherlich niemals zu 100% möglich ist.
> 
> Grundsätzlich stimme ich dir aber zu, was den Watt-Wahn angeht. Ich habe auch "nur" ein 400-Watt-Netzteil, welches einen übertakteten C2D und eine GTX280 (ebenfalls OC) befeuern muss und das auch zuverlässig tut.



Mhm, das macht natürlich Sinn, auch und vor allem gerade wegen den Aussagen über Auslastung. Tja, ich würd halt nie auf die Idee kommen, zwei Dualgrakas einzubauen oder drei Karten ... 

Interessant ist aber, dass ich mit ner X2 und nem Zweikerner maximal 455W am Messgerät ablesen konnte. 
=> CrossFire nix gut für Spielspaß und schlecht für Ohren^^


Bleibt noch die Frage wegerm IFX-14 und seiner Bodenplatte und dem SB600-Board in der Empfehlung.


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. April 2009)

ich hab mir diesen monat die extended-ausgabe gekauft um noch mehr aus meinem phenom II 940 rauszuholen und spiele gerade mit k10stat rum - das sieht vielversprechend aus 
also schonmal danke für diesen tipp 

nachtrag: overclocking und undervolting funktioniert sehr gut mit dem tool, aber ein problem habe ich: S3 funktioniert nicht mehr - sobald ich die kiste aufwecken will startet er neu. hat jemand in der redaktion dieses verhalten beobachtet oder noch besser eine lösung dafür?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (18. April 2009)

Kleine Anmerkung zur Qualität der PCGH Print: das Papier ist schlechter als bei der Extreme! Wäre es möglich bei der Normalausgabe das selbe Papier wie bei der Extreme zu verwenden??


----------



## Micardware (18. April 2009)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung zur Qualität der PCGH Print: das Papier ist schlechter als bei der Extreme! Wäre es möglich bei der Normalausgabe das selbe Papier wie bei der Extreme zu verwenden??



Das wäre ein Traum!!


----------



## Oliver (22. April 2009)

Möglich ist alles, aber ich glaube nicht, dass ihr 20 Euro (fiktive Zahl) pro Ausgabe bezahlen wollt. Außerdem würde die PCGH dann einem Conrad-Katalog gleichen bzgl. der Dicke


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. April 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Die Rechenspielchen mit Inflation usw. sind im Übrigen niemals wirklich sinnvoll. Es gibt sehr viele andere Kosten, die tendenziell steigen (u. a. Lohnkosten, weil die Hefte immer noch von Menschen gemacht werden).


 
Ständig wird immer alles mit gestiegenen Löhnen erklärt, aber trotzdem verdienen die Leute immer weniger, bzw. haben immer weniger übrig.
Da prallen zwei Dinge aufeinander die nicht wirklich zusammenpassen. 
OK, den meisten macht es nichts aus, dass die Zeitschrift teurer geworden ist, doch es gibt auch noch Menschen, die jeden Cent umdrehen müssen und denen es wichtiger ist, dass ihre Kinder neue Schuhe bekommen als den Aufpreis für die Zwitschrift zu kaufen.

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man PCGH und PCG mehr voneinander trennen muss.
Ist schon nervig, wenn mal in beiden Magazinen der gleiche Artikel drinne steht. 
Verschlangt das ganze, nur noch ein Magazine für alles, dann lieber noch eine Sonderausgabe 4x im Jahr oder so.
Vielleicht auch mehr Online machen.
Und lasst diese Demos mal weg, die testet doch kein Mensch.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. April 2009)

Hi,

interessante Ansätze. Allerdings gibt es offenbar eine Falschinfo: PCGH übernimmt keine Inhalte von PCG.

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## Snoopy69 (23. April 2009)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Bei unseren Tests hielt der Akku tatsächlich nur ein paar Minuten - lange genug für ein Back-up auf die Speicherkarte, aber nicht mehr.
> Die 32-GiB-Angabe ist falsch, das stimmt. Auf Seite 53 steht's richtig


Wie lange hat der Test gedauert? War der Akku richtig geladen? (oder gar kaputt?)
Steckte der Stecker des Akku´s auf dem PCB? 
Der ist nämlich ab Werk nicht drin.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. April 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt es offenbar eine Falschinfo: PCGH übernimmt keine Inhalte von PCG.


 
Ich hab mal bei der PCG einen Artikel gelesen, der eine Ausgabe zuvor schon so oder ähnlich in der PCGH stand. 
Fand ich jetzt merkwürdig.


----------



## Oliver (23. April 2009)

Trotzdem übernimmt PCGH keine Inhalte der PCG..


----------



## theLamer (23. April 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem würde die PCGH dann einem Conrad-Katalog gleichen bzgl. der Dicke



Da hst du recht, schön formuliert


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. April 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Trotzdem übernimmt PCGH keine Inhalte der PCG..


 
Ist ja auch schon eine Weile her.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. April 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist ja auch schon eine Weile her.



Auch "vor einer Weile" haben wir das nicht getan. Das einzige, was eventuell gleich sein könnte, sind Anzeigen - deren Layout bestimmt natürlich der Anzeigenkunde.


----------



## MFr (29. April 2009)

Also ich bin ein absoluter Frischling und die 5/2009 war die erste Zeitung, die ich mir jemals von Euch gekauft habe. Warum? Weil ich mir einen PC in Eigen-Regie zusammenbauen will und am Kiosk (beim Durchblättern) sah es für meine Bedürfnisse perfekt aus. Und das ist sie auch! 

Die Zeitung sieht mittlerweile aus... 
So hat bei mir selten eine Zeitung ausgesehen. Ich habe alle Artikel rauf und runtergelesen und dann wieder von Vorne angefangen. Viele getestete Komponenten werden den Weg in mein System finden.  Vielen Dank erst einmal dafür.

Einzig wünschenswert finde ich noch eine zusätzliche Watt-Angabe bei den Grafikkarten, was diese im Stromsparmodus, 2D, 3D und 3D-Volllast verbrauchen. Diese Angaben hätten mir noch sehr geholfen.

Ansonsten weiter so. Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Ausgabe!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Mai 2009)

MFr schrieb:


> Einzig wünschenswert finde ich noch eine zusätzliche Watt-Angabe bei den Grafikkarten, was diese im Stromsparmodus, 2D, 3D und 3D-Volllast verbrauchen. Diese Angaben hätten mir noch sehr geholfen



Meinst du den Einkaufsführer? Guter Punkt, wird schnellstmöglich integriert! In den Marktübersichten der Grafikkarten (in der 06/2009 ist wieder eine) steht das natürlich dabei, weil es sich um ein wichtiges Wertungskriterium handelt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Wassercpu (5. Mai 2009)

Ich wollte mich nochmal zu dem SSD Test äussern. 

Das Thema ist einfach super interessant , da es eine Echt Revolution des Pc darstellt (in meinen Augen). Ich fand euren Test ganz gut über SSD, weiss auch das ihr in dieser ausgabe wenig Zeit hatte, aber wünsche mir viel viel genauere informationen als das was da drin stan ..eine auflistung der Controller und eine Bewertung ihre Leistung wo gute Kontroller verbaut sind...

Und da muss ich Steinshock den Rückenstärken wünsche ich viel bessere Praxis test..Mit Fragen:
-Wie gross muss eine SSD sein um als BS Platte zufunktionieren..
-Welche Platte ist als BS Platte am besten geeignet...
-Verhalten sich die Verschiedenen Platten reibungslos im Praxistest welche machst wie..

In anderen Foren stehen eien Fülle von Informationen...
mit denen Ihr euch unbediengt beschäfftigen solltet und In Artikel verpacken solltet/ mit eurem Fachwissen anreichern solltet ..da für kauf ich euch doch..

Und ist doch Logo das SSD`s im mOm am meisten als Bs taugen, aus der Sicht sollte man das Thema auch im Mom betrachten...

Vielleicht mal ne Sonderausgabe über SSDs bringen als immer nur fu..king WOW...

Sonst muss man doch wieder nur andere Foren durchstöbern um gut infs zubekommen...

Wollen wir alle doch nich oder...


----------

